# dlink 2750u vs tplink 8961nd vs asus n10



## prateek57 (Feb 11, 2013)

i am looking for wifi connectivity at my place & a substitute for my existing beetel modem.

i have shortlisted the following modems
dlink 2750u
tplink 8961nd (3db dual antenna)
asus n10 (5db single antenna)

which one is best value for money & which one will give me the best wifi connectivity upto 2 or 3 floors?
also give me the street price of the above 3?
how does this antenna power effect my wifi connectivity?
 any further suggestion is welcome


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

scratch dlink right away.dual antenna is always better than single antenna so scratch asus too.
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## prateek57 (Feb 12, 2013)

thank you so much for your reply
ok i got how asus is a looser.
but why scratch dlink? i heard that its well reputed here in delhi, india..... could you please elaborate it?
also is there any other modem+wifi which i can buy in the same price range?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2013)

d-link is just name & nothing else.for any modem/router costing less than 7000 only good options are asus & tp-link.i myself have seen people here having problems with 2750u.


----------



## prateek57 (Feb 12, 2013)

ok thank you so much...that's the only reason i was looking for experience guidance before buying it.

tell me last thing,just now my friend suggested me to simply get a good wifi router & use it with my existing beetel 400BX1 instead of changing the modem as my existing modem is totally fine.
he said i can save on money as well as get a better wifi connectivity at my 3rd floor too.

i didn't wanted to get router because of the reason of adding one more modem which will run almost 15-20hours a day drag more electricity as well as cover some space on my computer table which is already full of my stuff  but i dont think the modem will drag much power so i think i can leave that point.

what is your opinion on this?
i mean...should i go for this tp link w8961nd modem+router or get a nice router & add it to my existing modem?



> i have 3 floor 750sq feet house. & the modem/router will be placed on the ground floor & i will be using wifi on all the 3 floors.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2013)

first of all don't worry about power usage as modem & router power consumption is insignificant in an average home electricity bill.second a wifi router will also work fine & if you are looking for connectivity on all 3 floors from ground floor then this tp-lonk model though a bit costlier is a very good choice:
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## prateek57 (Feb 12, 2013)

how is this one with comparison(wifi connectivity) with w8961nd & wr941nd(the one u said)
it is wr841n-300mbps will this do the needful?

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2013)

841N has fixed antenna while 941D has 3 antennas that too detachable(denoted by D in model number).what this means is if for some reason in future you need to increase the strength & range of your router signal you can replace the detachable antenna with something like this to boost your router signal:
TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay

as for actual performance i am not sure but 841N or the W8961ND(it also has detachable antenna) should easily cover 2 floors assuming they are on ground floor & should cover 3rd floor too with some difficulty but this also depends on factors like construction of your house(design,material used,presence of glass doors/windows etc).

in my opinion you should get w8961ND & if you feel its range insufficient then buy the external antenna to boost its signal.


----------



## prateek57 (Feb 14, 2013)

bought 841n found a friend wid the same..
n its working on ground, 1st & 2nd floor(with difficulty).....
so my prob is solved n probably wont need to expand the range...
thank you so much for your suggestions...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

good to know.


----------

